# 4-4-0 Help



## scott362 (May 28, 2015)

I am new to this forum so, Hello everybody. I am currently starting a project of building a static model of engine 45, a 4-4-0 that ran for the Savannah, Florida & Western and was wondering if any of you know if anyone makes gauge faces that can be used for this era engine also valve handles and other stuff that would be in the cab. I am also trying to figure what color it would have been as it was still a wood burning engine. In the picture I have seen it is two colors but you just can't tell which color. Thank you for your help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Google produces a few hits regarding the loco, but none
seem to answer your questions.

Here is a good pic source of it:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/palmateer/5888822853/


It seems that the Savannah, FL and Western was a Henry Plant
operation. Plant City Florida was named for him when he
brought the railroad to that area.

Don
Don


----------



## scott362 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks Don I saw those pictures and have tried to get in touch with the gentleman to get permission to down load them. I do know about Henry Plant as my grandfather was part of the Kilgore seed co. whose main office was there in Plant City he started with them in 1924 opening the west palm beach store here in 1929. again thanks


----------

